

Hack.farm – A Hacker News Alternative - dope
http://hack.farm

======
lugg
Color/good for mobile. Title text is too large. Can't scroll and from at the
same time - it gets blury, scrolling is a big browse feature, makes you feel
like you're doing something useful even if you're not really reading anything.

